# Hand made suits?



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

so i know this is kinda a dead part of fur suiting these days but..what if i went in a cloth hand made suit lol or even made out of paper i though that id break the mold someday and make my own suit  igly suit and proud granted wappy fox's is a old school siuter and it shoes and hes proud ^^

hand made suits 4 life


----------



## 134 (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm actually making a ref sheet and plans for a selfmade fursuit but I am bound using fur (cuz i'm a fluffeh wolfo). I think it is possible making a good looking fursuit out of paper and cloth for your own but not for selling purposes.



sharprealmcomics said:


> hand made suits 4 life


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 20, 2017)

I have great respect for anyone taking the hard road and making their own fursuits. It is hard work, possibly hundreds of hours.

But no matter how they are made, they are a labor of love. I don't know if there is a pinned 'photo gallery' thread somewhere on the forum to show off member's fursuits... If not, we should make one!


----------



## 134 (Nov 20, 2017)

As an example how i would like to make my fursuit I reveal you my "fursuit-heroes"
I like the fursuit of: 
-the sabertooth named Sparky she has a very well made moving jaw and her face just looks so incredible adorable





-Artemis Wishfoot, I do not know if it's a fullsuit but it looks very well made and muzzle is just perfect.




-Stormi Folf ... THE EYES!




-Booker Fox (what should i say about it? Its a Mischiefmaker.)
-My absolute favorite: Telephone Ring Ring, do i need to explain why? 




- NOS hyena because those eyebrows are perfect




-And aswell this one (don't know the owner) has the perfect ears!





So my fursuit will be a mixture of all those fursuits above. I just have one little problem... I don't want to steal anyones Ideas or creations so its very hard for me to stay on the small path between my wishes and just stealing ideas from other.


----------



## 134 (Nov 20, 2017)

Nimilex said:


> So my fursuit will be a mixture of all those fursuits above.



I _*try*_ to make a mixture of those


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 20, 2017)

I think almost all creative inspiration ... whether art, music or fursuits ... cannot occur in isolation. Someone, somewhere passed you the spark, and in time you will pass it to others.  A teacher, parent or friend; a story you read or heard on the radio; a picture you saw online. 

There are some very specific distinguishing features that you should not copy. You'll know them when you see them. But the furry world is so vast and diverse, there is room for your own vision. Inspired by others, yes -- but your own creation.

Good luck!


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> I have great respect for anyone taking the hard road and making their own fursuits. It is hard work, possibly hundreds of hours.
> 
> But no matter how they are made, they are a labor of love. I don't know if there is a pinned 'photo gallery' thread somewhere on the forum to show off member's fursuits... If not, we should make one!


yes hand crafted with love thats what i say i also respect them a whole bunch aka me  im going to make a squirrel suit or even possbly a rooster fursona the tail would be great as id be very colorful


----------

